
Gillette’s Razor = Everything Wrong With America - danielpal
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/04/gillettes-razor-everything-wrong-with-america.html
======
aba_sababa
This is a narrative that I don't know how to evaluate. In this case, I'd agree
that there's a lack of innovation, but to extrapolate that it is part of a
larger narrative is something you can't do without actual data.

Ironically, the author shows that he is just as susceptible to marketing as
regular consumers, because apparently innovation that is not well marketed
might as well not exist, and deserves no role in his narrative.

------
DanBC
Title currently reads "Gillette’s Razor = Everything Wrong With America
(nymag.com)" which is very different from the actual title, which is
"Gillette’s New Razor Is Everything That’s Wrong With American Innovation".

I'm not sure why submitter used a different title, because the original fits
in the 80 char limit.

------
SixSigma
If that's what's wrong with America then I think you've got it pretty good.

